# Sears Model 315.174451 1 hp router



## mpierich (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new here - looks like a great forum.

I just acquired my Dad's router. I can't trace down how old it is, but I think it is at least 20 or up to 40 years old. Exterior looks to be in great shape.

I used a little WD40 to get things moving well, then plugged it in and it runs OK. First few bursts wound down a little rough but that cleared up.

Is there anything I should do before I begin using it? I blew it out and lubed the switches - a mistake since the power switch isn't working right now. I have it on the heater to dry.

Thanks for any info.

Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Mike...
WD40 is about the worst thing you could have gone to it...you need to clean all of out of your router...
using compressed air pushed the WD into places it has no business being...
you need to clean the commentator and brushes of WD...
any lubes need to be dry lubes such as TriFlow and furniture paste wax... avoid grease...
new thinking has it to use vacuum instead of compressed air.... compressed air pushes fines into places they needn't be....

here's some how to...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Mike. Electrical switches should never be lubed Mike. They need to stay clean and dry. I`m surprised you didn't create a dead short by doing that. If the router has been sitting unused for a long time the bearing grease may have hardened which may cause premature bearing failure. Bearings are reasonably cheap and easy to come by but when they fail they stop turning as freely and cause the motor to labor which can burn it out and the router is a paperweight at that point so stay aware of that. If it sounds like the motor is starting to labor when it shouldn't be stop and replace the bearings.


----------



## mpierich (Jan 16, 2017)

Ha, got it. I realized the WD40 thing too late - I split the motor case, cleaned the switch with contact cleaner and cleaaned the brushes/armature a little bit. Runs like a top.

I'm only 67 but knowledge is starting to go away already, mostly things I haven't done for a long time. I think I forgot more than I ever knew! 

Thanks for all that info. Going to try a Viking ship model and I think the router and table will be excellent for that.


----------



## mpierich (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, see the response I posted. But thanks for the bearing tip. I'm pretty good at listening to machine noise so if it slows down I'll replace the bearings. Thanks!


----------

